# Inexpensive House Painting



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I need some work to bounce back.I can paint any exterior or interior.I have over 15 years experience and i do not cut any corners,I have done several jobs for forum members with all good feedback and i have loads of references.Have painted houses all over Gulf breeze and Pensacola as well as Destin and Fort walton.I do not use ladders i use scaffolding to keep the wall wet on bigger walls so there is no streaking or roll lines from moving across the wall with a ladder.

I supply all of my own equipment and cover up all existing fixtures.Average cost for an exterior is between 1000 to 1500 for average size home including 2 story.Not trying to become a millionaire just need to pay some bills.

Licensed and Insured.



850 758 2678

My name is Will.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

can you install and float sheetrock also? if so, I may have some work to repair some walls in my closet, bedroom and utility room, that I had to tear up after the hot water pipe under the house burst? :hoppingmad



Skippy


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Skippy (3/8/2010)*can you install and float sheetrock also? if so, I may have some work to repair some walls in my closet, bedroom and utility room, that I had to tear up after the hot water pipe under the house burst? :hoppingmad
> 
> 
> 
> Skippy


Yes i am a plasterer by trade.I can repair sheetrock and duplicate any texture you have.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I have an exterior you can spray and go. Call me as work has been so heavy i dont have time to get on here that much. dont have your new number.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

:bump


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump Hope things work out ed


----------

